# WTB - tank for 1955 ladies schwinn hornet



## randallace (Mar 8, 2015)

Picked up a 55 ladies hornet frame -gonna build her -  need a tank for it .....


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 8, 2015)

Would it be the same tank as a starlet?
I think I have an extra.


----------



## randallace (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know - can u send me a picture ?


----------



## oskisan (Mar 8, 2015)

send some pics. I think I have what you are looking for

Ken


----------



## randallace (Mar 8, 2015)

Pm sent x 2


----------



## randallace (Mar 10, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

Oddly enough, the local antique store here has a 1950s women's Schwinn tank for sale. I think I could get it for $50.


----------



## randallace (Mar 11, 2015)

Horn ? Photo ?  Interested


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think it had the horn in it. I believe it was two-tone blue, worn original paint, but not rusty or dented from what I remember. You know how antique-store-priced bike parts can be; either a bargain or overpriced. I just checked eBay, and it seems like it's priced reasonably. That antique store is quite a ways away from here (I was there a couple weeks ago when a friend from out of state was visiting), but if you're willing to pay the $50, I'll go out and see if it's still there. I know that buying stuff sight unseen is a gamble.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is what the horn looked like. And the chainguard


----------



## randallace (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks - looking for both of those parts , LOL


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

That is exactly what the tank at the antique store looks like.


----------



## randallace (Mar 12, 2015)

Pm me and we can discuss further


----------



## randallace (Mar 12, 2015)

Anybody got one of those chain guards hanging around ? Bought the correct decals for it off bicyclebones on fee pay - now need something to put the on, lol


----------



## randallace (Mar 12, 2015)

Also need the larger headbadge - prefer in the 2 tone blue , but will look at others as I have painting skills


----------



## randallace (Mar 15, 2015)

Found both tank and chain guard at local bike show today - still need badge


----------



## mongeese (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a complete girls hornet in good condition 26 inch with tank no horn I will ship to lower 48 for 250$ blue color with rear rack and the big chainguard. And whitewall tires.


----------



## randallace (Apr 9, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with the aftermarket springer forks on eBay ?


----------

